# Various Recent Pics of The Fellowship



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

My poor little Rory man had a bit of an ordeal too... we were utterly messed around at the vets and I put a complaint in. Basically he swallowed a BBQ skewer and was sent away with pain meds... the skewer ended up piercing THROUGH his abdomen. 
Not very nice photos linked.
One
Two
Stitches
Had an emergency op and ended up staying three days at the vets.
He's doing really well now, just needs going back on Friday for his stitches removing


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

I am obsessed with your dogs. They are all so unique and gorgeous. 

Sorry to hear about Rory. So happy that he seems to be on the mends 

I could look at pics all day of your crew. They are so awesome. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

d_ray said:


> I am obsessed with your dogs. They are all so unique and gorgeous.
> 
> Sorry to hear about Rory. So happy that he seems to be on the mends
> 
> I could look at pics all day of your crew. They are so awesome. Thanks for sharing.


I agree. Your pack is so unique. I have come to love lurchers because of your motley crew. I am sorry to hear about Rory. I hope all goes well for Rory. Keep us updated.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Gorgeous photos, I can't stop staring at this one.


>


RE Rory: Eff. That. PAIN MEDS?! I hope this is like a formal legal complaint and not a suggestion card in the box of unread comments.


----------



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

Sibe said:


> Gorgeous photos, I can't stop staring at this one.
> 
> RE Rory: Eff. That. PAIN MEDS?! I hope this is like a formal legal complaint and not a suggestion card in the box of unread comments.


Absolutely an official complaint! He could very easily have died.


----------



## Sunak (Jul 3, 2014)

:- D

Thanks for the great pics.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

I love your group! Sam is turning into quite the handsome young man. Oh no, poor Rory! I hope he's feeling better.


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

Add me to the club. I get so excited when I see you've posted more pics. I hope Rory continues to recover well.


----------



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

Too cute not to share. Frodo and Hiccup bonding over both being zebras


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Those jammies are way too cute! Where did you get them? Do you know if they sell to the US? All the sweaters that I have are too broad in the chest area and cuts into their arm pits.


----------



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/stinkysuitcase/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=
Ebay says she'll post to you! I love them 

Our favourite favourite jumpers are our superhero ones though  
http://forestfleece.co.uk/
Made to measure - they even custom designed that Robin one for me!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Those are awesome! Thanks!


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Hahaha- that's so cool. I love looking at pics of your gang, but when they're all suited up ready to fight crime....? Can't beat it.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

How is Rory? I missed if there was an update elsewhere. Hope he made a full recovery.


----------



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

Sibe said:


> How is Rory? I missed if there was an update elsewhere. Hope he made a full recovery.


He is back getting up to his usual terrier mischiefs again, thank you for asking! 
No complications and he's healed up nicely, just a wicked scar and a story to tell his friends

He takes safety very seriously now lol :laugh:


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Such a handsome group.

Glad to hear Rory is OK!

Random question, but are lurchers reliable off leash?

You guys look like you were having a blast!


----------



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

taquitos said:


> Such a handsome group.
> 
> Glad to hear Rory is OK!
> 
> ...


If there's things to chase, Frodo especially comes back when he's damn well ready lol. Otherwise they are pretty good - get their attention before they start running and they'll recall away from squirrels etc (borzoi too), but I only let any of the gang off in safe areas away from roads anyways


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

So glad to hear he healed well!


----------

